# Replacement for AA Atlas 12" for HT?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm considering throwing the AA Atlas 12" sub back in the car and getting something else for HT duty due to the mechanical/tinsel noise of this sub and high excursion. The sub is nowhere near bottoming out (2cf sealed enclosure/240w Dayton plate amp) but is just too noisy, something Npdang noted a couple of years back in a comparison w/the TC2+ sub.

Is anyone running Dayton subs for HT? The HO and Titanic MkIII look like they need much more power than I have currently and aren't nearly as efficient as the Atlas. The HF, DVC, and Quatro might be decent candidates but I'd like something close to what I have: 350w rms handling, 18mm xmax and great SQ.

I'm also thinking about the Exodus Audio Shiva X and offerings from AV123 also.

Just curious


Jeremy


----------

